# Bruce Lee by Dan Inosanto (video clip)



## Hawke (Oct 8, 2010)

Bruce Lee by Dan Inosanto
[yt]PpFSwQztptQ[/yt]


----------



## Xael (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you for this video.
I never get tired of watching Dan Inosanto.

Was that a young Jeff Imada with him?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice video


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 29, 2010)

Very enjoyable!  

Daniel


----------

